# Gay pigeons?



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

I have two male pigeons that continually have sex with each other. They've even went so far as to build a nest and take turns sitting on pretend eggs.
Is this typical? 

------------------
teply


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm assuming you don't have any hens? I think it's not unusual if they only have each other. The nesting drive is very strong in pigeons. I've had that problem with hens pairing off, not having sex, but exhibiting courtship behavior and setting up housekeeping. With girls, you know for sure when you get a nest with four eggs in it that you're dealing with a "gay" pair. 

The solution is to get real mates for these guys. You may have to separate them, though. My girls were determined to stay in their same-sex pairs even after I brought boys in. I finally had to separate them.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

This pair has bonded. They will stay togeather for as long as you allow.
No big deal, this is common with pairs.
Carl


----------

